# Any Tips can do (breedibg reds)



## rootsjm (Feb 3, 2006)

ei guys! first of all thanks for accepting me here this site is cool! =) anyway, i'm from the philippines, and i have some reds in my fish tank. this is my first time that i have some pygos so all i want is some tips how to breed and to mentain them till they grow. because here in our country, not all are recognize or know how to tme or should i say "pet" them so when you have one your so cool!! hehe

any help can do just send me some messeges. thanks a lot and god bless


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

You would probably get better answers in the breeding section...


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Read the two articles on Piranha Breeding here: http://www.piranha-fury.com/information/in...ticles#breeding - it should answer most of your questions...

*_Moved to Piranha Breeding_*


----------



## divine (Jan 3, 2005)

Although there is lots of info on breeding in the above articles, there are no specific conditions or tips to trigger a spawning. Like water temp, parameters, diet, lighting (or changes in these items). If anyone has some thoughts, I would be interested to hear them.


----------

